# good halloween music



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

if you like heavy stuff (and i know some of you do) check out this band called 

THE VISIONS BLEAK

very haunting metal. 

we should use this thread as the base-camp for all the HF metal heads.

OK GO!:finger::devil:


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Spf1000


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You play metal inside of your haunt?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Children of Bodom and Cannibal Corpse are what I'm listening to right now. I do play metal in parts of my haunt. The music changes as the scenes do.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

I play metal all year round. but like fiend said, my haunt has dif music everywhere.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Also check out the band halloween.

http://www.halloweentheband.us/


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

those guys look like metal gods.


----------

